# Pick Up Rally!



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

So Saturday, amid cloudy skies, Sans rain Wolfie and KB threw another one of thier bashes. There were kids, and drink, good food, dogs losing thier minds over soccerballs and general merriment.

This wasn't a planned rally of course. And there was only one Outback, but all you need is three families to have a rally, wolfie said, So with Wolfwood,





















(formerly known as egregg57) and Anne72 we had a rally. and a good one!

Thanks Wolfie and KB for your yearly get together. No matter the weather its always a good day at Wolfwood.






















(Eric, Formerly known as egregg57)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

(Eric, Formerly known as egregg57), I'm glad to see that you took the advice of our awesome leader and chose a fitting name. NO ONE will confuse it now!!

Yes, we had a "pick up Rally" at Wolfwood on Saturday - - - amidst our 18th Annual Welcome to Summer Picnic.





















(Eric, Formerly known as egregg57) & Kathy calculated that this was Wolfwood's 5th or 6th P/U Rally. What fun!!!

It's been raining here for at least 2 weeks - - STRAIGHT - - but amazingly, we had no rain on Saturday!







We were ready to move a party for 40+ inside. Even the garage was cleaned so we could set up food tables and the grill out there, if need be. But - *HA!* - no need!!! 18 years and it has NEVER rained on this picnic!! We were watching the skies and thought for sure that we were gonna get dumped on and Rick (Mr. Anne72) was watching his phone connection and assured us that it was coming. But - it never did ...not Saturday, anyway.! In fact, we even saw blue skies!!

We had a wonderful day, lots of food (we do this as a PotLuck), and great people. Hey - that sounds alot like a Rally!! Anne72, Rick, & their 3 wonderful kids came up from CT,





















(Eric, Formerly known as egregg57), SuperMom, & their DS came _all_ the way from Brentwood (that's 3 miles away, folks....but it _was_ in a 2WD Ford. Fortunately, there wasn't any mud







), and 30+ others rolled in from around a tri-State area for a great day. Kathy had wondered out loud just a few days earlier if maybe we should ask






















(Eric, Formerly known as egregg57) about bringing fireworks - - - but had already reconsidered before the words were completely out of her mouth. She's a smart woman and I didn't even have to answer the question







Go figure .....

Of course - - - it started raining very late Saturday night, rained (POURED!!) all day yesterday, and isn't 'sposed to clear until THursday! We all (2 humans, 3 cats, & 3 dogs) spent Sunday sleeping on the back porch!! Now, it's back to the normal routine .... at least for 2 more weeks, until we get to go to Acadia Nat'l Park for some camping and good times with AcadiaHiker and his family.

Ahhhhhhhhhh, life _IS_ good!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Well, I can say I am VERY disappointed. No Fireworks?!?!

Glad to hear the rain held off for 1 day.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Well, I can say I am VERY disappointed. No Fireworks?!?!
> 
> Glad to hear the rain held off for 1 day.


 Oh there WILL be fireworks!! Oh yes there will!!






















(Eric, Formerly known as egregg57)


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> Well, I can say I am VERY disappointed. No Fireworks?!?!
> 
> Glad to hear the rain held off for 1 day.


 Oh there WILL be fireworks!! Oh yes there will!!






















(Eric, Formerly known as egregg57)
[/quote]
Oh, waiting until they least expect it huh?









Good thing Wolfie will never think to look here.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Well, I can say I am VERY disappointed. No Fireworks?!?!
> 
> Glad to hear the rain held off for 1 day.


 Oh there WILL be fireworks!! Oh yes there will!!






















(Eric, Formerly known as egregg57)
[/quote]
Oh, waiting until they least expect it huh?









Good thing Wolfie will never think to look here.








[/quote]

That's not even the best part!! These are the special kind!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Good thing Wolfie will never think to look here.


Yeah, boy howdy. Good thing!


----------

